# Surprise in a small Texas town



## Thorlifter (Mar 18, 2008)

I remember last year doing a post talking about driving through this little town in Texas called Burnet (pronounced burn-it) and finding this little air museum. Here is the link http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/best-weekend-ever-7325.html

Anyway, I drove through that town again and SURPRISE. Look whats sitting there now.


----------



## DBII (Mar 18, 2008)

Cool, I think I have a picture of 1611. I will see what I can find.

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow! That is awesome find. Is that 2 seperate Migs or the same one at different stages of restore?

Scratch that, two different Migs. I see the difference.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 18, 2008)

Man, after this and the Stinson Museum thread, I'm about to pack up the Nikons and come scouting around with you down there. Neat finds!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 18, 2008)

Come on! You buy the food, I'll buy the gas


----------



## evangilder (Mar 18, 2008)

You buying the gas for the plane down too?


----------



## Freebird (Mar 19, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> I remember last year doing a post talking about driving through this little town in Texas called Burnet (pronounced burn-it) and finding this little air museum. Here is the link http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/best-weekend-ever-7325.html
> 
> Anyway, I drove through that town again and SURPRISE. Look whats sitting there now.



What are you doing so far off the beaten track? It's not even on the Interstate. cool pics though.


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice find Thor!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, nice Thor! good stuff.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 19, 2008)

Sweet, nice pics of the migs Thorlifter.

Question, are those Mig-17s?


----------



## Njaco (Mar 19, 2008)

The one obviously is, the other I'm not sure. The canopies are different.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 19, 2008)

freebird said:


> What are you doing so far off the beaten track? It's not even on the Interstate. cool pics though.



From Dallas, you can drive down I-35 or 281. I-35 is a wicked pain in the a** to drive because of traffic congestion between Waco and Austin. Or, take 281 which is a beautiful peaceful drive through the edges of the hill country and you get to see all these nice small towns, deer on the side of the road, and stop at Dairy Queen for a Blizzard!!!!!! yummy.



Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Sweet, nice pics of the migs Thorlifter.
> 
> Question, are those Mig-17s?



Yes, MiG-17's.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 19, 2008)

The one on the flatbed is a two-seater.... A rare aircraft ?

Cool find, TL....

Charles


----------



## timshatz (Mar 19, 2008)

Cool. Neat little place


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 19, 2008)

"Surprise" is right.

Very cool!

TO


----------



## evangilder (Mar 19, 2008)

I think the 2 seater is a MiG-15. There are 3 wing fences on the MiG-17 and 2 on the MiG-15. Plus as the MiG-17s were put into service, some of the original MiG-15s were modified to become trainers. What is odd is that almost every time I have seen a MiG-17 at an airshow, their is always a MiG-15 on static display nearby. Evil twin?


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes, MiG-17's.[/QUOTE]


Thanks, I thought they were, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## renrich (Mar 19, 2008)

No surprise for me as I lived about 20 miles south of there for 4 years. 281 is on the route of the old El Camino Real. The Spanish used that route in the 17th and 18th century. As has been said, it is a much more relaxed way to drive from Dallas to San Antonio. They have a nice air show at that airport every spring just about now when the bluebonnets are at their peak. There is a muny golf course just south of the airport called Deleware Springs. In expensive and a good course. While playing there I have seen many interesting AC in the pattern.


----------



## A4K (Mar 19, 2008)

Great pics Thor! That two seater is a MiG-15/UTI, BTW.


----------

